# Chevrons, do we flip them with a King?



## TheFITZ (7 May 2008)

Good Day All,
A question we are trying to answer here.  In the future when the Queen hands the throne to either Charles or William.  We will as a "member" of the commowealth reverse the direction of our chevrons?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 May 2008)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> Good Day All,
> A question we are trying to answer here.  In the future when the Queen hands the throne to either Charles or William.  We will as a "member" of the commowealth reverse the direction of our chevrons?



Why would we? If you look at pics from WW2 you will notice Commonwealth forces chevrons with the same orientation as they are now. And back then there was a King....


----------



## ArmyRick (7 May 2008)

In fact if you look at first world war as well, same thing. Where the heck did this wild zinger come from?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 May 2008)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> In fact if you look at first world war as well, same thing. Where the heck did this wild zinger come from?



And even before that....


----------



## Sig_Des (7 May 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and guess that you may have heard that from someone in your unit. Possible after they sent you for a bottle of winter air for the tires.


----------



## geo (7 May 2008)

....  Drum & pipe majors wear upside down chevrons ;D


----------



## RangerRay (7 May 2008)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> Good Day All,
> A question we are trying to answer here.  In the future when the Queen hands the throne to either Charles or William.  We will as a "member" of the commowealth reverse the direction of our chevrons?



No.


----------



## Fraz (7 May 2008)

Quick someone tell him to go find a box of frequencies... 
Perhaps you meant a change of the crown on the slip ons...?


----------



## TheFITZ (7 May 2008)

First off, I am not gullible person .  Box of frequencies, how bout you go get me some shoreline from the QM.  The question was an intrest question for me.  With all these people referring to the upside down chevron to as symbol of a female.  Many people believed that we would switch once we a King was named.  I did not and I wanted to put all this hokey Davinci Code crap to a rest.  

Thank you to all who answered my question with an actual answer.

VVV


----------



## RTaylor (7 May 2008)

I want a brass magnet and a skyhook, can you go pick one up for me please?   >

Americans wear their's upside down from us, probably done to differentiate themselves back from the English, etc during their revolutions and so forth.

The only thing that changes is the crown on badges, etc.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> The only thing that changes is the crown on badges, etc.



Perhaps....


----------



## RTaylor (7 May 2008)

Wait...the only thing that I'm aware of without looking into it further...besides the Oath


----------



## tank recce (7 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Americans wear their's upside down from us, probably done to differentiate themselves back from the English, etc during their revolutions and so forth.



If I'm not mistaken, the US wore their chevrons point-down until 1902, long after the revolution(s?).


----------



## RTaylor (7 May 2008)

Was just a guess


----------



## Old Ranger (7 May 2008)

I would also like some bags of air for the compressor.

National Treasure as well as Davinci Code...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 May 2008)

So what would happen if the King was a cross-dresser, or Queen for that matter?      *>>>* ?    ;D


Midget


----------



## Bane (7 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> So what would happen if the King was a cross-dresser, or Queen for that matter?      *>>>* ?    ;D
> 
> 
> Midget



They would be honouring countless years of tradition for European royalty.


----------



## Danjanou (7 May 2008)

Well as long as you’re going….a box of grid squares, BFA for the mortar, and the M-72, can of tartan paint and another of cadpat please.  8)




Well everyone else was doing it.  :-[

And yes Yanks wore their chevrons the proper way for many years after the Revolution. What doesn’t anyone watch John ford/John Wayne Westerns anymore?


----------



## je suis prest (7 May 2008)

Here is a site discussing the development of the US army chevron, which, as someone noted above, changed in 1902 from point down to point up: http://howardlanham.tripod.com/chevrons/datingchevrons.html


The British army didn't adopt the Chevron until 1802.  It has always been point-down.


----------



## geo (7 May 2008)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> First off, I am not gullible person .  Box of frequencies, how bout you go get me some shoreline from the QM.  The question was an intrest question for me.  With all these people referring to the upside down chevron to as symbol of a female.  Many people believed that we would switch once we a King was named.  I did not and I wanted to put all this hokey Davinci Code crap to a rest.
> 
> Thank you to all who answered my question with an actual answer.
> 
> VVV



As I stated before... Drum and Pipe majors already have their rank badges that are upside down chevrons

With respect to the rest of us.... the rank badges WRT NCO Chevrons have NOTchanged for the last 6 monarchs
Queen & Kings - Victoria, Elisabeth II, Edwards VII & VIII, George V & VI
and If I bothered to look a little bit more, I could probably push it back another 3


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2008)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> First off, I am not gullible person .   Many people believed that we would switch once we a King was named.



Who ever started the rumour about reversing chevrons must have been the same guy who said Militia was going to orange berets back in the late 1970s. 

WRT chevs, its gullible even to suggest such a silly thing in the first place.

Many people beleived?? Well this is the first time I have heard this nonsense.

Female chevrons?  Holy shyte, over  : . I have heard it all  now.

Whatever you're smoking, it must be illegal.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 May 2008)

All right now that this has run its course. 

LOCKED!

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

